# Its a boy, and I want to save the pollen.



## 2RedEyes (Dec 4, 2017)

So this is the first clear to me picture of a pollen sack, its in a grow box with a couple of girls and I have nowhere else to keep him. Id like to harvest some pollen for later use so Im wondering how long is it safe before I need to get him out and get his dust into storage. These balls are pretty small right now. 

View attachment D792093F-B61A-4075-B82D-177C965AA6A7.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2017)

Those big ones will blow first, if you don't want pollination, i would move him now. I use parchment paper under the plant and catch all the male flowers and pollen.  I shake the plant over it and then use a credit card to scoop it up and put in a sealed jar. make sure you get all the green male flowers out of the pollen. Then store in the jar. I don't cap mine until i have all those flowers out as i am afraid they hold moisture. I use tweezers to get them. They will bloom for 6 weeks, those boys.  Ball mojo, ha i have never said ball mojo before.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 4, 2017)

IME  if you dont want them girls knocked up, then HE needs to leave.  Have you a friend he can house for a few weeks?.  that pollen will get everywhere. I learned most from doing and seeing.  Happy Collecting 

:48:


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 4, 2017)

Healthy looking Stud at That

:aok:


----------



## samarta (Dec 6, 2017)

If you use that pollen on a plant from a feminized seed, will you have a good chance of producing feminized seeds in that plant or does it not work that way??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2017)

samarta said:


> If you use that pollen on a plant from a feminized seed, will you have a good chance of producing feminized seeds in that plant or does it not work that way??



No, it does not work that way.


----------

